# Riders in Germany



## 7894yr99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all, i am looking for bikers in germany as to be honest im finding it hard to find any serious riders, i ride anything so thats no problem!

to be honest anyone over here that wants to ride i would love to meet up with, i know this sounds like a love ad in the back of a newspaper but dont be affraid... i dont bite  haha

anyways anyone who is coming over here on a trip or lives here and fancies a ride hit me up!

Dan


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Where you at? It's a big country.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

What he said! ^^^^

This is primarily a US based forum. If you want more replies try the forums on www.mtb-news.de You'll probably find folks in your region.

btw - I'm in the Stuttgart area if you're up for a ride. I may decline a ride til it gets warm though. I don't like riding in the cold much.


----------



## 7894yr99 (Nov 23, 2010)

I know its more of a US forum but its nice to chat to english speakers as im not fully fluent in typing/speaking German yet. an its a good point, tis a large place, im in NRW gelsenkirchen area but can travel.


----------



## hope4pot (Apr 4, 2011)

hey 7894yr99 im down near hahn airport which is pretty close to you i think, im looking for guys to go riding locally with or, to travel to other places in germany to ride, hit me up at [email protected]

cheers


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I'll be in the Keiserslautern area from Mid-June through the beginning of July. I've heard about the Rodalben trails but I'd appreciate having along a local who knows the area. I am bringing my own bike and gear so that won't be an issue. Please PM me if you'd like to ride.


----------



## jvanhuis (Sep 5, 2009)

Silentfoe said:


> I'll be in the Keiserslautern area from Mid-June through the beginning of July. I've heard about the Rodalben trails but I'd appreciate having along a local who knows the area. I am bringing my own bike and gear so that won't be an issue. Please PM me if you'd like to ride.


Check out kmccycling.com We ride Rodalben pretty much every weekend and have midweek rides around Landstuhl/Ramstein as well.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Hey thanks!! I'll keep in touch and let you know when I can ride.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

I ride with Jvanhuis in Kaiserslautern. Like he said we ride Rodalben about every weekend with our club, but we also have organized rides in K-town every Tues and Thurs after work. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Freda (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of any single track in the Spangdahlem area. All we are finding is double track and fire roads with zero obstacles. We are getting frustrated.

Thanks for your help


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

ranier said:


> btw - I'm in the Stuttgart area if you're up for a ride. I may decline a ride til it gets warm though. I don't like riding in the cold much.


I am in Stuttgart too. I ride just about everyday, i would love to ride with some people and see where they ride. Let me know if/when you are down for a ride.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Freda said:


> Does anyone know of any single track in the Spangdahlem area. All we are finding is double track and fire roads with zero obstacles. We are getting frustrated.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Go to Spang ODR and ask for Jeff...he rides and can point you in the right direction...


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

PeterMarv said:


> I am in Stuttgart too. I ride just about everyday, i would love to ride with some people and see where they ride. Let me know if/when you are down for a ride.


Sorry, don't frequent the Europe forum much. Anywho, I'm down for a short ride this Sunday, 5/22. Can't do Saturday, running in the morning.

Hit me up on pm if you want spin the cranks this weekend.

ranier


----------



## hanek082 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey,

Moving to Würzburg tomorrow from the US, if anyone knows of any good riding around the city or within a short drive it would be great with some hints! Or even better with a quick guided tour of the trails.. 

Bringing both the geared bike and the SS so need to find some good trails!
Seen a few on the trail page here but the descriptions aren't the best.. If anyone has a gps track saved that would help a lot as well.. also is there any Mtb club in the area? 

/Hans


----------

